# Its getting there



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

*Its getting there NEW PICS*

So this is my daily driver just finished this two weeks ago and finally got around to getting someone to shoot it. I still need to get my frame notched and finish doing some little things but I have never been more pleased with how my car rides/sits. *BIG BIG* thanks to my friends at Gengstout for all the help with everything and Josh Garcia for the photos!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Clean and simple. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good 

i always liked those lexus wheels


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those Lexus wheels flow really well with the car actually :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

very nice good work!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looking good man


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

hahah nick finally posting on the web.... Looks good buddy Faster install Evaaarrrr:thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks pretty good.
.
.
.
for a peasants car haha


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Not a fan of the wheels but the stance looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

not bad


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

:beer::thumbup::heart::beer::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

GoshGengstout said:


> :beer::thumbup::heart::beer::thumbup::heart:


 love you too gosh


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Gengstout FTW :beer::thumbup: 

Clean car :heart:


----------



## MK4-MIGUEL (Dec 20, 2010)

Specs on rims, adapters, and tires?


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

ohhh ****tt


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks good. Personally I'd poke the rears out a bit more. No ****


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

tonyb2580 said:


> Looks good. Personally I'd poke the rears out a bit more. No ****


 Space them out more will just destroy the rear quarters they sit perfect right now.


----------



## NevinMed69 (May 17, 2004)

Very nice pics Nick!


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

Teebo said:


> Space them out more will just destroy the rear quarters they sit perfect right now.


 truth


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

